# 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

Found a set of wheels that my wife would like for her A4, but the only size is 18x9.5 ET 35 all the way around and I'm not sure they will fit on our car. Anyone have any insight as to how wide/offset I can go? I've a feeling they are a little too wide, but I can't confirm. If they will fit I'd like to put them on there. 
It's a 2005 B7 2.0T Quattro A4. 
Cheers


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro (DentWizard)*

you want 9.5 all around for a DD?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro (DentWizard)*

Widest we've done on the front is 18x8.5....9.5" would need some fender lip work and probably a spacer to work IMO


----------



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

*Re: 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro ([email protected])*

Car is not a DD.
Yeah I'm going to avoid modding the fenders at all, I don't want to mess with that. I was thinking of maybe going staggered, I kinda like the look. I am indecisive


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro (DentWizard)*

just know if your going to run staggered wheels the tires must be about the same diam. forget what the ratio is though


----------



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

*Re: 18x9.5 Fitment question on 2005 B7 A4 Quattro (audi666)*

Right - it would be either 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 which would be 25.1" and 25" OD respectivly. Or maybe 235/40/18 and 265/35/18 which would be 25.4" and 25.3"


----------

